# Rouge Beers At Platinum Cellars



## mikem108 (1/12/08)

Popped into Platinum Cellars in Belevue Hill on saturday to find myself overwhelmed by the selection of Rouge beers, they had 

Brutal Bitter
Chipotle Ale
Dead Guy Ale
Choc Stout
Dry Hopped St Rouge
Mom Hefeweizen
JUniper Pale Ale
Morimoto Ipmerial Pils
Morimoto Soba Ale
Moromoto Black Obi
Irish Lager

Maybe something else but thats all I can remember, mostly $14.95 per pint bottle, going to work my way through the selection slowly.
I found the St Rouge to be very similar to a home brew I once made.

Quite a bit of Samuel Smiths in there also


----------



## Fourstar (1/12/08)

In addition to this,

Purvis Wine Cellars in Balwyn, VIC have them aswell! They also had a Tasting for members on the 26th of Nov.... I should have went <_<


----------



## kabooby (1/12/08)

Nice find Mike. It's about time we got them in Australia. I had the Mocha Porter at Linz's place a few years ago and have been trying to find them here since.

I will have to pop in and grab a few

Just listened on Saturday to a BN podcast from 07 with John Maier as the guest. He gives a fair bit of info on some of their beers.

Kabooby


----------



## jimmybee (1/12/08)

Fourstar said:


> In addition to this,
> 
> Purvis Wine Cellars in Balwyn, VIC have them aswell! They also had a Tasting for members on the 26th of Nov.... I should have went <_<




yes - you should have gone... it was bloody great!

they had ten styles to try - the imperial ipa really stood out for me, a very serious beer. plus the double dead guy ale was good...

all were good thou... haha

jimmy


----------



## Fourstar (1/12/08)

dang! SWMBO's parents live around the corner, i should have went for a few tastings then dropped into their place for dinner!

Always next time!


----------



## Ross (1/12/08)

A good friend of mine is the importer & Australian distributor for Rogue Beers.

He is also looking to represent some very good breweries from around the globe.
Not wanting to make you jealous (well maybe a little  ), on my last visit the following beers were all on the menu.

Meantime Brewing - 9 beers
Eisenbahn - 10 beers & the most divine Beer Liqour
Brasserie de Brunehart - 8 beers (beautiful Belgian brews)
Rouge - 22 beers 
Nogne-O - 13 beers (From Norway, these were ALL outstanding)
Mikkeller - 11 beers (From Denmark, these boys are making some very interesting beers)
Flying Dog - 14 beers

Some absolute cracking beers from the above, should be available soon from your specialist retailer :beer: 

Cheers & beers...Ross


----------



## sinkas (1/12/08)

Here in WA, the prices are ridiculous, I think the XS are nearly $50 a bottle
the stadards are 23...


----------



## neonmeate (1/12/08)

woohoo mikkeller and nogne o are amazing




Ross said:


> A good friend of mine is the importer & Australian distributor for Rogue Beers.
> 
> He is also looking to represent some very good breweries from around the globe.
> Not wanting to make you jealous (well maybe a little  ), on my last visit the following beers were all on the menu.
> ...


----------



## neonmeate (1/12/08)

mikem108 said:


> Popped into Platinum Cellars in Belevue Hill on saturday to find myself overwhelmed by the selection of Rouge beers



any interesting belgian beers, hanssens, cantillon, oud beersel, etc?


----------



## randyrob (1/12/08)

sinkas said:


> Here in WA, the prices are ridiculous, I think the XS are nearly $50 a bottle
> the stadards are 23...



hmm... they must have saw you coming case, my local sells the standards for $14 didn't check the price of the xs.


----------



## BrenosBrews (1/12/08)

neonmeate said:


> any interesting belgian beers, hanssens, cantillon, oud beersel, etc?



I know Cloudwine/Slowbeer has a new shipment including Hansens & Oud Beersel. I think they may still have some Cantillon too. As well a pretty much the entire range of Rogue beers that have just been bought in...but those are going very quick and some may already be sold out.

No affiliation and all that, just a happy customer.


----------



## BrenosBrews (1/12/08)

I really hope they do bring in Nogne-O and Mikkeler. I've seen nothing but good stuff about these breweries. 
Will the Flying Dog stuff be direct from the US Ross?


----------



## debineko (1/12/08)

sinkas said:


> Here in WA, the prices are ridiculous, I think the XS are nearly $50 a bottle
> the stadards are 23...



Try slowbeer. $13 for standard, $32 for XS + $25 postage to WA (c.f. $15 for over east but still not bad). I ordered 14 bottles for that postage but it's worth asking if you can fit in more to make it even more worth your while.

Direct link to Rogue Heaven... ahhh... :wub: 
http://www.slowbeer.com.au/index.php?page=...t&Submit=Go

Forgot to mention 10% off for 12 or more, and no I don't work for them either.


----------



## Ross (1/12/08)

BrenosBrews said:


> I really hope they do bring in Nogne-O and Mikkeler. I've seen nothing but good stuff about these breweries.
> Will the Flying Dog stuff be direct from the US Ross?



Pretty sure both will be available & yes the Flying Dog is direct fromm the US.

cheers ross


----------



## neonmeate (1/12/08)

BrenosBrews said:


> I know Cloudwine/Slowbeer has a new shipment including Hansens & Oud Beersel. I think they may still have some Cantillon too. As well a pretty much the entire range of Rogue beers that have just been bought in...but those are going very quick and some may already be sold out.
> 
> No affiliation and all that, just a happy customer.



i know that, that's why i mentioned those breweries! just trying to find somewhere in sydney that has stuff from these distributors on the shelf - for some weird reason melbourne and perth seem to be the only places that stock the lot. but good to see platinum cellars is getting a lot of obscure stuff in.

buying weird beers off the shelf with cash attracts much less attention than ordering a case with the combined neonmeate and mrs neonmeate credit card....


----------



## Aaron (1/12/08)

I'm not sure about other places but the Wheaty in Adelaide will have Meantime and Rouge beers in the near future.


----------



## sinkas (1/12/08)

Isnt it ROGUE anyway, all this Rouge talk has me thinking you all spend too much time at Drag shows


----------



## mikem108 (2/12/08)

neonmeate said:


> any interesting belgian beers, hanssens, cantillon, oud beersel, etc?



Yes there are some interesting belgians there definately worth the trip, I've bought cantillon there but there are also others


----------



## Flex Broker (2/12/08)

Platinum Liquor also stocks Jenlain Biere de Garde - maybe the best malt flavour I've had in any beer in recent memory. Delicious.

I think I'll be heading over the Bellvue Hill tonight after work. Thanks for the word, Mike.


----------



## neonmeate (3/12/08)

mikem108 said:


> Yes there are some interesting belgians there definately worth the trip, I've bought cantillon there but there are also others



RIGHT my wife's family put me in charge of supplying all the beer for xmas .... just wait till they have their first sips of gueuze.

thanks for the hedzup mike!


----------



## mikem108 (3/12/08)

Some of those Cantillon's feel like they are peeling the enamel off your teeth! 
Had the "rose de gambrinus" last week, phew thats sour.....but in a good way


----------



## Jase71 (3/12/08)

This store is also at North Strathfield, on Concord Rd - which is actually my local  Both stores owned by the same family, and the guy responsible for bringing the beers in (Adam - one of the sons) is always up for a chat about beer. he alternates between both stores too.


----------



## brendanos (3/12/08)

neonmeate said:


> woohoo mikkeller and nogne o are amazing



!!


----------



## fingolfin (3/12/08)

For anyone in Newcastle, there are a fair few left at Warners at the Bay cellars. They have most of the imperial / XS bottles for $32.00 each. There were only 5 or 5 versions of the 650ml bottles in stock, but the storeman said most of the others should be coming in soon. I even gave him my number to call me when they get there.

We flew to Melbourne to get all the Rogue (well not only for this, but it was one of the main reasons) we could get our hands on, and then when I was back in Newcastle MHB told me they were here too, I went the next day and ended up buying all the XS versions I could get me hands on and a bunch of other beers, spent $250.00 easily, oops.


----------

